# USB Midikeyboard ? Gibt es sowas ?



## Mythos007 (4. April 2003)

zu hilfee ... ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass mein pc nicht
über einen midiport verfügt ... gibt es ein midikeyboard für
den usb anschluss ? ich erschiess mich wenn es keins geben 
sollte *buhuuu*

Kann auch meinetwegen ein firewire midikeyboard sein oder
infrarot oder ps/2 aber es muss anschließbar sein !

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. April 2003)

Dem Patienten kann geholfen werden: 
http://www.edirol.com/products/midi.html

Gruß
lightbox

Nachschlag:
http://www.edirol.it/europe/products.asp?ct=1&gid=1&gruppo=MIDI+&+Audio+Interfaces&id=18&la=DE
http://www.edirol.it/europe/products.asp?ct=1&gid=3&gruppo=MIDI+Steuer-Keyboards&id=18&la=DE

Bezugsquelle + Preise:
http://www.netzmarkt.de/thomann/artikel-147312.html
http://www.netzmarkt.de/thomann/artikel-150266.html
http://www.netzmarkt.de/thomann/artikel-157900.html
http://www.netzmarkt.de/thomann/artikel-155943.html
http://www.netzmarkt.de/thomann/artikel-150021.html
http://www.netzmarkt.de/thomann/artikel-157899.html


----------



## El_Schubi (4. April 2003)

ich spreche jetzt mal aus erfahrung... 
du brauchst zumindest unter win2k pro unbedingt eine midihardware! das um1s von edirol allein z.b. kannst du vergessen, du hast dabei latenzen von teilweise über einer sekunde!
also auf keinen fall die microsoft midi software emulation benutzten, das ist nicht mal in ansätzen verwendbar!
ich würde dir also unbedingt zu einer pci-soundkarte mit midi-hardware oder externem interface raten...


mfg el


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. April 2003)

hmmm schubi,

ich will ja gar nicht bezweifeln, dass du evtl. Probleme hattest. Aber kannst du mir sagen, warum von 34 Produkten zum Thema MIDI-Interface fast alle mit USB ausgestattet sind? Und bei weiten nicht alle davon im Low-Cost-Bereich.

http://www.netzmarkt.de/thomann/gruppe-COXI-0.html

Würd mich nur mal interessieren.
Ich selbst hab die beiden USB-Audio-Adapter UA-1A und UA-1D
Die beiden haben tatsächlich recht hohe Latenzzeiten. Aber da reden wir auch von Audiodaten und nicht den paar MIDI-Bits. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## El_Schubi (4. April 2003)

das problem trat bei mir mit dem um1s auf und zwar deswegen, weil im um1s keine midihardware integriert ist.
ich habe auch ein edirol ua-5 audio interface da gibt es überhaupt keine probleme, es ist halt auch eine audiohardware 
diese massiven latenzprobleme treten nur auf wenn man das "microsoft gs wavetable synth" (wie auch immer *G*), also ein >>software<< midi gerät verwendet. ich hab das ganze mit cubase sx benutzt, glaube allerdings nicht, daß cubase dran schuld war.
ich glaube auch nicht, daß diese geräte schlecht sind, aber sie sollten denke ich in der audiosteuerung über >>hardware<< midigerät angesteurt werden. 



mfg el


----------

